# Laceration repair



## cathyflower (Jun 21, 2010)

Doctor repairs a 2cm wound. States wound required alignment (lip) not a layered repair. Do you code this as simple or intermediate?


----------



## lfollebout (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Cathy!  I suppose all wounds would require allignment...but you can only use intermediate if it was layered, or if the wound required extensive cleaning when the wound was heavily contaminated.  From what you are saying - I would code as simple.


----------



## lmeadows (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree....simple repair with info that was given.


----------



## surez909 (Jun 22, 2010)

simple repair...but physcian has to place suture to qualify simple repair, i think that is well documented in your report


----------

